# Bear on ruby horsethief



## tbymurray (Jul 7, 2014)

Just a head's up, but a baby bear wandered into our camp this morning at Knowles 1 camp while we were having breakfast.It ripped open the door of a tent and chewed up the nozzle of a sleeping pad. Never saw the mama bear. No food in that tent, but the 12 year old whose pad it was might have been eating some salami just before blowing up his pad. No one hurt, just the ruined tent door and sleeping pad. The bear was about 30 feet away from us before it left after we made a bunch of noise.

Just a head's up and a reminder not to leave food in your tents! 

We told the ranger about it; he was not psyched to hear it and file a report; i guess this baby bear could be killed if it keeps going into tents.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

